# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  HELP.... LOST MY APPETITE " any tips or medication"

## Tommygun123

THE BIG PROBLEM IS THAT MY HUNGER IS GONE, IS THERE ANY TIPS OR MEDICATION I COULD Be USING, please help .
New member second cycle in needs of great advice
Hi all I'm 29, I've just finished a cycle of suss 250 eod and with deca 3times a well and the swapped deca for tren but totally did it all wrong and didn't use tren a eod.
I Ma now wanted to ti abit if a months blits before pct.
I have 20ml of hgh, 20 mil of euipoise, 10 mil of tren a and 10 ml of test 400.
Please help I'm looking for the best way to use all these pruducts and is it a good idea, please advise Thankyou.
Thomas 
I'm also looking for something to increase my appetite I just can't seem to get hungry.
Thanks for reading
P.s I'm 12 stone and really finding it hard to put on size I train 5 times a week and have a pt once a week.
Really needs some help. At the moment I've done a ten week cycle n gain a stone and allot of strengh.
I have now decided to do a ml of tren eod with a ml of test 400 eod and was thinking of adding a ml of euipoise with it eod. I've also got some anapolan 50 to hand to help with my appetite.
I have all my oct to hand and will be taking arimidex daily. Could anyone give me any suggestions if this is a good cycle or totally wrong???
I have hgh to do in between my cycle.
Thanks for reading n hopefully I can get a few pointers.
Thomas
THE BIG PROBLEM IS THAT MY HUNGER IS GONE, IS THERE ANY TIPS OR MEDICATION I COULD Be USING, please help

----------

